# Fourtrax 300



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok guys trying to start a build for my dads 300. I want him to be able to ride with me and go almost anywhere that my 1000xmr will go. So here's the real question what needs to be done to the bike. I'm trying to get a parts list together and figure out how much it will cost. Really to see if it's worth doing or just buying a new bike


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

First thing you need to decide is how much are you willing to spend one of the best upgrades for the 300 would be to install brute force differentials they can handle the punishment a lot better than the factory differentials plus you get IRS and they are geared lower(about 25%+-). although that mod can be very expensive unless you find a brute force that is broke down for parts at a good price.

Port and polish the head find a cam from a 88 Honda FourTrax 300 or big red 250 they are pre emission and give you a little more lift . Port and polish the head jet the carb install a clutch kit and maybe even dear reduction.

a stock 300 will clear and turn 27 inch tires unless you get off in some nasty peanut butter.

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'd say lift and gear reduction set of tires and an axle paddle. And of course snorkels


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Do brute force doffs and lift tires snorkels the motor work for sure an maybe a clutch kit depending on tires


----------



## LBZ_Duramax (Jul 3, 2013)

54% reduction, center axle paddle, 350d rear diff swap and some 29.5's and he will go everywhere you will.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

LBZ_Duramax said:


> 54% reduction, center axle paddle, 350d rear diff swap and some 29.5's and he will go *more places than* you will.


fixed


----------



## LBZ_Duramax (Jul 3, 2013)

gotmuddy said:


> fixed


That's right, you can't beat a center axle paddle in the ruts!


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

just a 300 on 30s will eat that canned ham.


----------

